
Treasury kills Obama-era myRA retirement savings program - koolba
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/treasury-kills-myra-program-designed-by-obama-to-encourage-retirement-savings/
======
bifrost
"The government has spent about $70 million since 2013 to set up, promote and
run the program, the Treasury said, but its reach has been limited. There are
about 20,000 people who have signed up for an account, with a median balance
of $500"

Wow. We would've been MUCH better off just giving that money away. What a
waste!

------
DrScump

      30,000 people signed up for an account, with 20,000 of those accounts having some money in them
    

_One-Third_ of the accounts had _no money in them at all?!_

